# Going on 3 days late.. still BFN



## KateH

Help please!! So my AF was supposed to come the 22nd this month, it's always on time like clock work took a test friday morning and BFN but it's weird I always get some symptoms a few days before AF arrives but haven't. My main symptom that I will always and never have a period with out is bad lower back cramps. Always have gotten them a few days before, it never fails but havent gotten any this cycle. Feb. was cycle #2 TTC baby #1 so I'm new at this! So my question is has anyone had to wait a few days after missed period to get a positive test?? Or maybe my AF just decided for once to not come on time. The wait is killing me! I would be going into cycle #3 if she shows at some point but still no sign and I've have wet CM the past few days. I took a test today and well it looks like another BFN


----------



## mindyb85

Do you have a picture of the test?


----------



## KateH

mindyb85 said:


> Do you have a picture of the test?

Yes I do I'm trying to upload it but keeps saying file is to big I'll try to take another


----------



## Bevziibubble

You might have to resize it. If you're on your phone there's apps you can use to reduce the size of the photo.


----------



## mindyb85

Just take a snapshot of it on your phone and upload that. Wayyy faster. It immediately reduces the pic size in the snapshot


----------



## KateH

https://15826323032022827047335123977223.jpg 
15826323649784986511090363561384.jpg


----------



## Bevziibubble

The photo isn't showing :(


----------



## KateH




----------



## KateH

It finally uploaded one damn phone! But and it's a blue dye and no line. Idk what is going on like I've honestly never had my AF not show. Its 3 days now and I dont understand. But BFN on tests. If it doesnt show in a few more days should I get blood work just to know for sure. I've been reading up on alot of people now getting tests to show positive for them


----------



## Bevziibubble

I can see something faint when I zoom in. I would try testing again with a pink dye test if you can.

Good luck :)


----------



## love.peace

I see something too. 
With my first I didnt get a positive until almost a week late. 
Can you test with a first response. 
Good luck


----------



## KateH

love.peace said:


> I see something too.
> With my first I didnt get a positive until almost a week late.
> Can you test with a first response.
> Good luck

Yeah I'm going to stop and get a first response on my way home from work today see if anything shows. Just so odd it's now 3 days late, and I've always had consistency. Its only ever been a day early once in a blue moon but never days late. I'm not sure why but I'm just feeling so down about this like I feel that I'm not and AF will show and I know ill feel crushed. The not knowing is just the worst! Trying to stay positive but it's so hard!


----------



## Becca_89

I can see a faint line, fingers crossed x


----------



## KateH

So I couldn't help took another this is the pink one is this line an evap does anyone see a line or is it just my eyes playing tricks and being hopeful


----------



## Bevziibubble

Something keeps catching my eye when I zoom in. Good luck :)


----------



## Becca_89

I can see it!


----------



## KateH

Still no AF so this is wrapping up day 4 I think I'll test again tonight and in the morning and see what I get if it still doesnt show before then


----------



## Bevziibubble

Good luck for your test :)


----------



## Classic Girl

I think I see a second line. I had a friend who was like 4-6 days late, all tests BFN, went to dr and sure enough she was pregnant,


----------

